# canon 5D Mark iii with 430 EX ii flash question



## pestrol (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi guys - i have recently purchased the 5D Mk iii from having a 500D. When using the flash 430 ex ii with the new 5d i find that the photos don't seem as bright with the flash. 

I feel like I am using the exact same settings on camera and with flash - they just seem a lot darker?

Any assistance would be great - I am sure it is something simple.

Thanks

Pestrol


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 11, 2012)

Do you have any flash exposure compensation applied?


----------



## awinphoto (Jul 11, 2012)

Just shot a wedding with the 5d3 and 430 ex2 and 580 ex2... Had no problems with either (except the 580 had a screwy setting which disabled the ettl function, but we eventually figured it out and it worked like a charm... Make sure it's set to ETTL or manual if you feel strong enough to shoot manual flash. Otherwise, like nuero said, check exposure compensation and that you aren't too far away where the flash may struggle.


----------



## bornshooter (Jul 11, 2012)

may seem stupid but also make sure you have fresh batteries in when they start to drain a little i notice my flash isn't as strong replace them and i am fine i use lithium there awesome and lighter every bit of weight saved is a bonus lol


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Sep 4, 2012)

+ 1 on the batteries.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Sep 4, 2012)

It also depends on your camera settings. If you're shooting at f/10 or so, you're flash might be powerful enough. Also, shutter speed and ISO make a huge difference. Shutter speed will control the exposure of the stuff not hit by the flash, and ISO will change everything (same with aperture). Also, make sure you're not shooting faster than 1/200, because HSS reduces the output of that flash like woah.

I have a 5d3 and 430exii, and I have experienced zero problems with it, so I'm not really sure what to say other than what's already been said.


----------



## dbm (Sep 25, 2012)

I got a 5diii and am using my 430 as well
i noticed the same thing, but as compared to my rebel i think the flash exposure is much better, i always thought the older camera overexposed the flash and i got in the habit of turning down the flash exposure

this one seems to know when i am using fill and adjusts accordingly


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 25, 2012)

batterys? ETTL Comp?


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Sep 25, 2012)

I normally apply FEC around 1 Stop to get a nice bright exposure when I want to light the face of people.


----------



## DB (Sep 25, 2012)

I've only encountered such issues when you switch from a flashgun with auto-sensor zoom to one without. It seems that you've moved from crop to ff, is the small rectangular symbol (top right of lcd screen on flash) appearing still on the 5D3? when clearly it shouldn't. Longshot, I know, but when you're using an electronic device for years with one type of equipment, then switch to the other...??


----------

